

A woman was turned down from a startup job because she wore too much makeup - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/startup-onshift-refuses-female-applicant-for-her-appearance-2015-4

======
mreiland
"If I had been a man, would it have mattered what I was wearing?".

The answer is yes.

Welcome to reality, have a nice day.

~~~
thisone
If I read her desription right, she wore pretty typical business casual
clothes with a bold colour choice.

So, say a guy walks in wearing a typical hipsterish tight casual suit and dyed
hair, would that have been the "deal breaker" on an otherwise highly qualified
candidate?

I say this having had a boss who repeatedly stated with glee that he would
never hire someone who wore a suit to an interview. He was wrong too.

~~~
mreiland
That's reality. The truth is you never know. I'm a fairly large man and I've
been told on multiple occasions that people were intimidated by me the first
time they met me. That affects things like interviews.

Fair? Maybe not, but I know I have a tendency to intimidate people so I do my
best to adjust for it.

That's the way it works, and if someone wants to be in the workforce they have
to accept that. I don't mean to sound like that guy, but it's the truth as far
as I can see.

------
blueflow
I'd also expect to be thrown out when i appear for an interview in
"provocative" clothing, regardless of sex/gender. How is this special? And why
is it turned into an sexism issue?

------
lwgray
Regardless of the work environment, professional wear should be worn to an
interview.

